# איריס גולדמן-כהנוביץ. "איריס ג". לזיכרה.



## אתי אלבכרי (23/7/12)

איריס גולדמן-כהנוביץ. "איריס ג". לזיכרה. 
מהיום שאני לא כאן, לא נכנסתי לכאן.
וכבר שבועות ספורים ידעתי שהיום הזה אמור להגיע.
והמילים אמורות להיכתב.
ולא רציתי שזה יגיע.
האישה היקרה הזאת, לגמרי במקרה נכנסה לחיי.
עם חיוך, עם טוב לב, עם נתינה אינסופית.
היא היתה חברה שליוותה כלה שלי. 
היא לא נתנה לי לאפר אותה..כי זה עולה כסף. והיא לא תיתן לכלה לשלם.
וככה, שניה לפני שיצאתי מהמלון, מצאתי אותה באמבטיה, מתלבטת בין שני סוגי מייק אפ.
שאלתי מה קורה..ענתה שהיא לא החליטה איזה מהם יהיה טוב מספיק.
כשהבנתי שיש לי עסק עם אחת עקשנית באופן מיוחד..הודעתי לה חד משמעית ששווה לה להתאפר אצלי..משתי סיבות:
האחת כי היא רווקה, ובדרך כלל מתחתנות אצלי..והשניה כי היום הולך להיות יום מיוחד והיא הולכת לפגוש את מי שיהיה בעלה..
ואז היא נשברה והסכימה.
שלושה ימים אחרי, קיבלתי טלפון ממנה:"לא יודעת אם את זוכרת אותי, קוראים לי איריס(כאילו אפשר לשכוח אחת כמוה באמת..) והבטחת לי משהו אצל חברה שלי ואני רוצה לפגוש אותך.
נפגשנו, אספה אותי מדיזינגוף עם צרור תמונות...באחת מהן הראתה לי את דרור ואותה מחובקים..
וכך, החל הקשר..כשכל כמה חודשים אני "מטפלת" בחברה אחרת שמתחתנת, באחות של איריס שמתחתנת..ואז...סמס מאיריס:"תגידי מזל טוב, השלט על הבית שלי השתנה..."
דרור ואיריס עברו לחיות ביחד..
ואחר כך עוד עידכונים, ועוד קפה ביחד ועוד התרגשויות..
ועד החתונה..ואחר כך גם החתונה שלי ושל דני באותו היום עצמו 5.5.
יש המון דברים שאני גאה בהם, אבל אחד הדברים שאני הכי גאה זה הבית הזה.
פורום חתונות בתפוז. 
בית שיצר כאן קשרים וחברויות שאי אפשר לתאר בכלל..
בכל מחזור ומחזור ראיתי את הכלות כאן צומחות להיות נשים התומכות אחת בשניה.
החלום שלי היה כשהקמתי את הפורום הזה שהוא יהיה סוג של בית, חממה ותמיכה בדרך לחתונה.  
היום אני יודעת שהחלום הוא מעבר להתגשמות.
איריס מלווה בהמון חברים. החברות מכאן תמכו וסעדו אותה ואת דרור סביב השעון בכל רגע נתון. גם החברים מהבית, מהילדות והמשפחה..אבל כל אלו כמעט מובנים מאליהם.
כשראיתי את כמות החום והאהבה סביבה, ידעתי שאין דבר שמנצח אהבה.
קיוויתי, שזה יחזיק
קיוויתי שהיא תנצח
חגגנו לה יום הולדת 40 בדיוק לפני שבועיים. 
ולמרות שמהבוקר היא כבר לא איתנו...
האישה הזו מנצחת בכל קנה מידה אפשרי.
אני כואבת, משתדלת למצוא את המילים.
יהי זיכרה ברוך.


----------



## אינגה וסיי (23/7/12)

אתי, עשית לי עצוב... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












 
באמת הכרתי את איריס בעיקר מכאן, ואח"כ גם מהפייסבוק.
כתבת כ"כ מקסים ונוגע ללב.
את בת-מזל שזכית ללוות את איריס בשנים כל כך משמעותיות בחייה, והיא זכתה בך.


----------



## karnikova1 (23/7/12)

עצוב...וגם נוגע ויותר מכל 
מראה כמה החיים חזקים מכל. אפילו ברגעים שהם נגמרים, הם משאירים מאחור כל כך הרבה...חיים. אני עוקבת בשקיקה ,בעצב ובמחשבות חדשות שנולדו...אחר הבלוג של בעלה של איריס (בזכותך בפייסבוק) ולומדת כבר תקופה ארוכה (תקופה לא קלה בה אנחנו קוברים בהדרגה הורים של חברים שרק עתה נישאו וכבר הופכים לחלק ממעגלי חיים נוספים...)על אהבה מהי...וחברות כמה היא. אין ספק שאת מושכת אלייך אנשים מדהימים, מן כישרון כזה...(שאולי ירשת מאביך או מאימך או פיתחת בעצמך...) להיות חלק מחיי אנשים ולהכנס ללב שלהם, גם בכמה שעות ביום מיוחל וגם בהמשך. שלא נדע עוד צער. (קרן הג'ינג'ית)


----------



## חיה קרן (23/7/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/7/12)

עצוב מאד מאד 
ממה שקראתי עליה, היא נשמעת כמו אישה מדהימה!


----------



## אחד מהמרכז1 (23/7/12)

עקבתי אחרי הבלוג של דרור 
כאן בתפוז ובמשכנו החדש.
כל הזמן התפללתי שהיא תצא מזה, והלב נקרע לי כל פעם מחדש, כשדרור כתב על הרעה במצב.
חששתי מאוד מהרגע שאקרא את הפוסט שקראתי הבוקר. קיוויתי שהוא לא יגיע לעולם.

יהי זיכרה ברוך. ליבי עם דרור ועם דר.


----------



## אום בר (23/7/12)

אתי אהובה 
עוקבת כל הזמן מרחוק, כמו שאת יודעת
ומהבוקר מתקשה לנשום. והלב מרוסק לרסיסי רסיסים. 
אכן יצרת פה משפחה, ובמשפחה, עוברים יחד הכל. הטוב והרע. 
(מי כמוך יודעת)
איריס היתה אישה נדירה ומופלאה וזכרה יישאר בלב רבים. 
מחזקת מרחוק את דרור, וכבר מסרתי לו דרך חברה משותפת אחרת שאשמח לדבר איתו בעתיד על יתמות של ילדה קטנה. יש לי מה לומר גם בנושא זה לצערי.

נשיקות
מצמרר שאני כותבת בשעה שאיריס נטמנת באדמה. לא נתפס
מיכל


----------



## שחר292 (23/7/12)

יהי זכרה ברוך 
הדמעות חונקות לי בגרון כבר מהבוקר. ובכלל מאז ששמעתי על ההתמודדות שלה, תקוע לי גוש ענק בגרון שמסרב לרדת.
איריסג התחתנה כחודש לפניי ועזרה לי המון במסרים ובנושאים שונים שבכלל לא קשורים לחתונה.... וכבר אז הבנתי שמדובר בבחורה מיוחדת במינה שלא פוגשים כל יום...
שולחת חיבוקים למשפחה ולבתה שפשוט יוצא לי הלב אליה.


----------



## פילפילונת p (23/7/12)

מאד מאד עצוב..... 
רק לאחרונה התוודעתי למצבה של איריס ולבלוג שכותב בעלה דרור....
מאד עצוב לשמוע ולקרוא.

אני עוד זכיתי להיות חלק ממחזור החתונות בניצוחה של אתי ועוד זוכרת את איריס ודרור מהמפגש אצלך בבית אתי.....

מאחלת לכולנו רק בריאות ובנות יקרות - תלכו להיבדק פעם בשנה!


----------



## ismeralda100 (23/7/12)

אתי - נכנסתי כי ידעת שתהיי. כ"כ עצוב. 
את איריס פגשתי אצלך.
אי אפשר היה לפספס את הקשר המיוחד הזה ביניכן, גם מי שלא הכיר יכול היה לראות.
עצוב נורא.
יהי זכרה ברוך.
http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/381/275.html


----------



## ismeralda100 (23/7/12)

=ידעתי, כמובן.


----------



## edens song (24/7/12)

צר לי כל כך. 
רק לא מזמן נתקלתי בכמה הודעות ישנות שלה, וקראתי בשקיקה את הקרדיטים שפרסמה..

עצוב נורא.

יהי זכרה ברוך.


----------



## noonni (24/7/12)

עצוב 
אחותי כמה שנים לפני גלשה בפורום הזה והכירה את איריס מפה. לאחר מכן הן נפגשו שוב בפורום הריון ומאז הן היו בקשר. 

הבנתי שהיא באמת הייתה אשה גדולה מהחיים. 

לפחות היא לא סובלת יותר. 

איריס, יהי זכרך ברוך.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (24/7/12)

עצוב.... 
מה אוכל להוסיף....
אני הרי מכירה את איריס עוד מהסיבוב שלי ככלה פה בפורום
את האנרגיות, האופטימיות והעזרה שתמיד התנדבה לתת לכל אחת.
את הסיפור, היומן, הבלוג, ההתמודדות....


מנסה למצוא מילים להמשיך, אבל האמת...פשוט אי אפשר. עצוב.


----------



## אלכס הפילפלת (24/7/12)

יום עצוב מאוד 
הגעתי דרך הקישור שלך בפייס,
הרגשתי צורך לכתוב כאן, אחרי כל כך הרבה שנים, כי כאן בעצם הכל התחיל...
הפורום הזה היה לנו הרבה יותר מסתם פורום ברשת,
תראי מה ניהיה מאיתנו... 
מחזור חתונות 2007 איבד את אחת הטובות שלו, וכולנו הרווחנו אותה כל השנים האלה.
מדהים כמה היא נכנסה ללב ולנשמה של כל כך הרבה.

יהי זכרך ברוך איריס , תחסרי לנו מאוד


----------



## שושונלה (24/7/12)

אולי איריס תאחד פה את הכלות של 2007, למפגש מחזור...

ורד


----------



## שושונלה (24/7/12)

יהי זכרה ברוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר כתבתי את זה במקומות אחרים... כל היום אני רואה קישורים לסיפור של איריס בפייסבוק ולא מקשרת. עד שהודעה בקומונה כאן בתפוז אומרת לי - זו איריסג! איריסג!

כתבתי כבר במקומות אחרים... אז פה אשים שרשור לקרדיטים שלה, שתראו את איריס היפה ותקראו כמה יפה היא כתבה.

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=78302642&r=1

ורד


----------



## שושונלה (24/7/12)

אה אז כתבתי כאן בניק veredtered 
שכחתי שלא מכירים אותי כאן בניק הנוכחי.

ורד


----------



## Natalila (24/7/12)

שמעתי עליה רבות. נשמעת לי אשה עם עוצמות נפש, אחת אופטימית במיוחד!
מחלה ארורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יהי זכרה ברוך


----------



## רעיגאני (24/7/12)

גם לי היא נכנסה ללב 
הרגשתי קרובה אליה למרות שמעולם לא ראיתיה ממש
איזו נמרה!
אין מילים לתאר כמה הערתי והערצתי את כל מה שעשתה בכל תחום

יהי זכרה ברוך. דרור ודר לבי אתכם


----------



## BlackMambaa (24/7/12)

המילים.... המילים...... 
אני מותיקות הפורום ובת גילה של איריס.
היתה כאן תקופה בפורום הזה לפני שנים שהיא היתה כאן מלכה אדומה.
והיא כתבה המון, ויעצה המון וכל כולה היתה בפורום הזה, וגם אני.
לא היינו חברות וירטואליות ולמען הכנות, רחוק מזה.
היתה אפילו תקופה שהיא בכלל לא טרחה לענות לי (בצדק....)
יחסים וירטואלים שכאלה.
ואתמול , פתאום, אחרי שנים שלא הייתי פה והיא לא היתה פה, פתאום נפל לי האסימון ,
איזו איריס מתה מסרטן.
ונזכרתי בכל הסיפורים שלה בפורום הזה
והיא גם כתבה בפורום סידור הבית, והכרתי אותה וירטואלית מהיום שהיא התחתנה עם דרור , ואז ילדה את דר,
ואז חלתה והינה, סיום כזה שכל כך לא מגיע לאישה המדהימה והרהוטה והשנונה הזו.
איריס, יש לי אלייך המון ריספקט שתדעי.
גם אז.
גם עכשיו.
איזו אבדה ענקית...... כל כך לא הוגן.....


----------



## Givonit (24/7/12)

לזכרה של איריסג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחת הנשים היותר חכמות-שנונות-רהוטות...
מהיכרות וירטואלית בלבד, תמיד חיבבתי אותה, ועקבתי אחרי הבלוג של דרור בשקיקה ובתקווה.
זוכרת את סיפור ההיכרות (ובעיקר ההתחלה המתמשכת...) המקסים שלהם, שלך, אתי, היה חלק לא קטן בהצלחה שלו.
כואב... פשוט שורף בלב.


----------



## Ifat Me (24/7/12)

כמה עצוב...יהי זיכרה ברוך. 
וואו, כמה שנים כבר שלא ביקרתי פה....
ופתאום הבעלול שולח לי במייל את הלינק להודעה של אתי.
והוא זכר אותה מצויין. רק מראה כמה קסם היה בה שהיא נחרטה אפילו בו כל כך חזק, למרות שזאת אני ששרצתי פה כל הזמן.
והתמונות מהקרדיטים שלה- זכורות לי כאילו ראיתי אותן רק אתמול.
מחלות ארורות יש בעולם הזה.....
ואין מילים מספיק חזקות בכדי לנחם...
דרור, אתי וכל האהובים והאוהבים של איריס- תהיו חזקים....
אוהבים אתכם.


----------



## TzutZ (24/7/12)




----------



## מיכאלה262 (24/7/12)

ואו.. ממש ריגשת.. 
מזמן לא התרגשתי ככה מלקרוא מילים כתובות. 
זה עצוב, לא הכרתי אותה באופן אישי אבל כ"כ מרגישים את האהבה אלייה.
אני מקווה שהיא נהנתה מכל יום ויום... 
את מקסימה, והצלחת ללוות אותה ברגעים כ"כ מאושרים שלה...


----------



## Ferbers (24/7/12)

נכנסתי לכאן כי זכרתי את ההודעות שלה.. 
כשאני גלשתי כאן לפניי החתונה, היא בדיוק חיפשה מקום לבריתה של דר, והתמונות של דר, זה מה שגרם לי לקשר..

כ"כ עצוב, כ"כ טראגי.. יהי זכרה ברוך..


----------



## מיצקיפול (24/7/12)

זה נורא.. לא מצליחה להרגע מהסיפור שלה


----------



## nkotb (25/7/12)

אתי שמעתי לצערי את הבשורות הקשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזמן לא הייתי פה. אני חייבת לומר שאני שמחה שיצא לי להכיר אותה בתקופה ההיא גם וירטואלית דרך הפורום וגם במפגש פורום. 
כשראיתי את התמונה לא האמנתי, ממש לא זיהיתי אותה, חשבתי שאולי טעיתי בשם, אבל לצערי מהר מאוד התברר שזו אכן איריס שהכרתי שהכרנו.
מאוד מאוד עצוב, אני מקווה שבעלה ומשפחתה יהיו חזקים בשביל דר הקטנה, ושאיריס תנוח בשלום על משכבה. קשה, עצוב. מחלה ארורה !! 
לא שכחנו. תומכים במשפחתה וחבריה. תנחומינו, משתתפים בצערכם.
יהי זכרה ברוך


----------



## מלאה בגוף ובנפש 33 (25/7/12)

רק היום נפל לי האסימון.... 
אתי היקרה, שלשום קראתי את הידיעה באינטרנט ועברתי עליה ברפרוף, היום לא יודעת למה נפלו עיניי שוב על הידיעה ואז נפל האסימון "וואו זו איריס ג"
קראתי ובכיתי, נזכרתי בפעם הראשונה שפגשתי בה, אצלך במפגש בשנת 2006, זה היה לפני שהתחתנו שתינו, בהבדל של כמה חודשים זו מזו. אני "השווצתי"
שהולך להיות לי סלב בחתונה... והיא בתמורה ענתה שהיא מכירה אותו עוד "מלפני".
איזו אישה מדהימה שהיא הייתה.
מתוך ההכרות הקצרה איתה ניגלתה לי אישה חזקה, מקסימה ומדהימה.

אני כותבת והדמעות זולגות, כמה קשה וארורה המחלה הזו.

יהי זכרה ברוך - אישה יקרה.


----------



## צפרדעית (28/7/12)

נשבר לי הלב 
באתי במהרה כי אתמול בערב סיפרו לי.
כ"כ עצוב לי...
אני זוכרת את איריס מחייכת וזה מה שנשאר לי.

יהי זיכרה ברוך


----------

